

Ask HN:  Is finishing codecademy resume worthy? - davidmspi


======
petervandijck
Yes if it's an extra, ie. you're a designer and you did this extra. Or your a
marketing person and did this extra. Not in a resume for a dev.

------
1123581321
I would like to see it on the resume of an otherwise unskilled person or a
person with skills in another area as it demonstrates interest in our field. I
would not be impressed to see it on the resume of a developer or web designer,
though.

------
jtchang
Not really. What IS resume worthy is what you made with your knowledge of
codeacademy.

------
unreal37
I've listed all the coursera courses I have taken at the end of my resume, in
one line. I think it shows that I believe in teaching myself new skills all
the time, on my own time, without needing an employer to train me. But it
doesn't have much value beyond that.

Given two candidates of equal skill and experience, I would hire the one
candidate that still likes to learn new things on their own. It's a good trait
in a developer.

------
Peroni
For a junior developer or a recent grad then absolutely. Granted it's not an
indication of phenomenal ability but it's a clear indication of effort and
eagerness to improve yourself.

------
smartwater
No.

